# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Shaping A Finger Guard - Quick And Easy

## crashdive123



----------


## Rick

You were right, that was quick and easy. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Winter

Cheater...

----------


## Sourdough

Slick, very slick. Thanks.

----------


## vector001

> Cheater...


....At least we know that his tactics don't suck.


Nicely done.

vec

----------


## Sparky93

Very cool, thanks for posting!

----------

